# Pics of my gilt - Does she look pregnant?



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Three weeks before her due date









One week before her due date










I had her due date down as August 19th...


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Side views.

Four weeks to her due date (the boar is behind her, she doesn't have a deformed rear!)










One week to her due date









I'll try and get new pics some time this week. She doesn't look much different than the one week to go pics.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

No, she doesn't look bred to me or if she is, she has a long way to go.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

nope she doesnt look bred to me either. she does appear to be overweight though, which may have something to do with why she hasnt taken properly at breeding time


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

nope she doesnt look bred to me either,if you think she is she defintly isnt showing, her belly isnt heavy and defined around the bottom is one of the first ways I can tell mine are if i didnt see them get bred


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If she was bred on the date stated she did not take or she is going to have a low litter count. Pardon me for asking, but what are you attempting to accomplish by using a female with the characteristics exhibited by this gilt?


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

She looks the same to me in all the pics. You do realize that gilt is not breeding quality.....she is a feeder not a breeder.....sorry


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

She looks like a nicely built potbellied pig. The standards for PBP confirmation leave much to be desired if you are accustomed to the confirmation of domestic hogs, but PBP's do make lovely pets. I have two of them and the older one, past 15 now I suspect!, is a sight for sore eyes...but he is so sweet and such a joy to have around the farm. He hobbles around on his little crooked stubby legs and roots in the dirt or sleeps in the shade. Why are you trying to breed them? As pets? If so, I suspect that many people who want pet pigs would not have a problem with her build. Like I said, she's not at all bad looking for a PBP. 

I should post some photos of our old geezer just for comparisons sake!


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions. Sorry, I should have said what breed she is. This is an American Guinea Hog, and the numbers are so low right now that we are not heavily culling for conformation. We selected the best gilt of those we had to choose from; it's not easy or fast to find another, I'm hoping to get a second before the end of the year.

We're breeding her to raise pigs to eat and a few to sell to other breeders. If you want more info on the breed you can go to
http://www.americanguineahogassociation.org/
or
http://www.albc-usa.org/

They are a lard type heritage breed hog, so don't look like most modern breeds.

We'll just be keeping an eye on her, she is penned right next to the boar (who you would probably tell me has worse conformation!), and we'll watch for signs of her coming into heat.


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

ahhhh...now that makes more sense!.......but still no she's not bred


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

nope try again..... if she is bred the pigs are going to starve because shes not making any milk.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Nope, not bred. This close to her perceived due date, she'd be carry low and round in her belly and she's very flat sided. Also, I'd think her mammary glands would have started to produce and be more distinct. When she's good and truly bred, you will know well, well in advance.

She is def a lard hog type. I say bring them back, good on you for helping to rejuvenate this type of hog.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks all, I put them back together so they can breed whenever she is in heat. If she's not bred at all, she must have missed a few cycles since I thought he did breed her in April... They were penned together right up until a few weeks before her estimated due date.

I am thinking of getting another gilt, of whatever I can find locally, to breed the boar to just to make sure he is able to do the job. I am still waiting to hear back from another Guinea breeder to see if he has a gilt for me in November, but she'll be too young to breed yet.


----------



## germanbini (Jan 3, 2005)

We have a hampshire/yorkshire cross sow, we kept wondering if she was bred, waiting and waiting; an "old-timer" came by today and said when the back teats start filling up with milk, she should have piglets within two weeks. Looks like we might have some piggies soon! Check your sow's back teats. If guinea hogs go along with standard pig breeding times, I've heard that pig gestation is approximately 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days.

BTW congrats on getting guineas, if there had been any around here when we were starting, that would have been one of our choices. They're supposed to be great homestead sized pigs.


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

What I saw with our gilts when they were pregnant. The left side protruded slightly, so looking form the back she was not asymetrical. Then she started building an "udder". When you can get milk you are less than a week away. The people we bought these gilts from said they were due within 2 weeks. That was in March. We had our 1st litter June 30. So even "experienced" pig raisers don't really know if the pig missed. Although we were pretty certain the pigs were not due in 2 weeks. About a month to 6 weeks later we saw the difference in the belly. We keep our boar with our sows so they get every opportunity. Good luck.


----------

